# Camping this weekend



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm going camping this weekend for anybody that wants to join in on the fun. Will be heading out Friday afternoon to get set up and coming back on Sunday. I will have the dog so we will be on Sand Island. My buddy Duayne and his girlfriend should be there and duckhuntingsailor (Jeremy) may come out and join us on Saturday. If you don't want to camp you can always just stop by and hang out a while. We will have a fire and as always some good eats. I will have the fish cooker out there so cooking up your catch or whatever will be easy. If we are not at camp we will either be walking down the beach fishing or in the boat probably at the jetties looking for Mr. Sheepie.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

cool "o" man maybe will make it out there this weekend


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Have a Great ONE !!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

wish i didn't sell the boat:banghead


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

wish i had a boat:banghead


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey O man, sounds like a good time. I might be out on friday night taking my chances with those big reds at 3MB. I will be passing by you on the way out and back from 3MB. If I see you guys I will stop by, depending on weather I might just join you guys out there. 

BTW, to the other post, my boat is for sale. check it out!

Ryan


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Djmorrison,

You can have dogs on the sand island but not on Ft. Mcrae. New members are always welcome, did you come out for the Redfish Regatta? Itwas a good time.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope to see some of you guys out there.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

The weather looks like it will hold. I will be at 3MB tonight looking for some bull red action.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BananaTom (3/4/2009)**Have a Great ONE !!!!!!*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

man, we were planning on comin out, this wind sucks, maybe later this afternoon. hope yall aint gettin blown away.:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

NEXTSTEP: you are sooooo right. that wind blew us all over the bay. Must have blown the fish too as we didn't get any. Sure wanted some more of O'mans vittles. Must be something about PFF'rs - ft mcrae and the wind


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Made it back in last night. The wind wasn't too bad out there, tents had no problems. The Sheephead are not bunched up but there's plenty out there to keep you busy. We ended up keeping 10 big ones and letting all the little ones go. Biggest was 7lbs. We also caught a nice Mangrove and some Redfish. Dan and Paul stopped by and hung out a while and ate a blackend fish sandwich. Banana Tom stopped in to say hello and his brother Jimmy called in from Ft Pickens to see how we were doing. It was the perfect weekend for the first camping trip of the year, not too hot during the day and not too cold at night. Everything turned out great until I got home last night and noticed a slight smell coming from the kitchen. Couldn't quite tell where it was coming from till this morning. My deep freeze went out over the weekend and I lost all my fish.:banghead YFT, BFT, Scamp, Gag, Mingo, and AJ all gone.:reallycrying I guess thats what I get for hoarding fish. Oh well, I guess I now have a good reason to go fishing.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (3/9/2009)*My deep freeze went out over the weekend and I lost all my fish.:banghead YFT, BFT, Scamp, Gag, Mingo, and AJ all gone.:reallycrying I guess thats what I get for hoarding fish. Oh well, I guess I now have a good reason to go fishing.


I feel your pain Matt. I really do. It wasn't that long ago that I had the same thing happen. It just means that you got to get back out there to re-stock. Glad you had a good camping trip. The weather, other than the wind and seas, seemed perfect for a camping trip. Let's just hope that the weather is as good for our big bash coming up.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

glad to here you had a good camping trip, even after being attacked by marauding pirates. (dan and paul) 

hate to here about your freezer man that sucks. im sure you wont have any problems filling up another one!:letsdrink(vitamin water)


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could've made it, but there wasn't a porta poty big enough. (Hate flying comercially.) Feeling better today. I am sitting around waitingfor my orders, so maybe I can help you restock your freezer.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Matt - sorry for washing your boat away as I backed off the sand. I forgot how many whirlpools I can generate.*

*If you still have that fish from the broken down freezer, re-freeze it if possible and bring it to the wild life center off Navy Boulevard. They alwayd need food for the animals there and love all types of idcarded fish.*


----------

